# not boot sansung notebook



## desshi (Oct 1, 2012)

I have hardware, install FreeBSD 9.0 i386, next boot, and no boot. Please help.
necessary a release EM64T?

 ----------------------------------------------------------------------
 DISPLAY: 14 in. TFT LCD WIDE 1366X768 maximum resolution LED BACKLIGHT
 CPU: Intel Core i3 2330M 2.2 GHz 3 MB L3 CACHE
 Memory Capacity: 4GB / DDR3
 Number of slots: 2
 HDD Capacity 500 GB / SATA
 OPTICAL DVD SuperMulti
 VIDEO: INTEL BRAND
 CHIPSET HD Graphics 3000
 WIRELESS CONNECTIVITY: 802.11B/802.11G/802.11N
 BLUETOOTH: 3.0
 CHIPSET SOUND HD AUDIO
 SPEAKER: STEREO
 PORTS: headset if
 Microphone Yes
 INCORPORATES Webcam Yes
 TOUCHPAD SI
 NRO BATTERY 6 CELLS
 FREE DOS operating system version
 //////////////////////////////////////////////////

Thanks, wait your answer. 
Ayudenme porfavor necesito tener freebsd en mi lapto nueva.


----------



## gentoobob (Oct 10, 2012)

You need to go with PC-BSD distro.  Its FreeBSD with a lot of support for laptops and netbooks.


----------



## desshi (Oct 11, 2012)

nice, bat no function PCBSD , Im solution is FreeBSD amd64, is good but no boot equal necesary a DVD boot for example dvd of windows 7 then initialize boot freeBSD . of momento solution is uses boot DVD of windows 7 or other sistem boot.x
my lapto function with desktopBSD 1.70 is very good but no configurationn automatic networking for that change at freeBSD anda is more beautifull.
how are boot in mi usb for initializer my freebsd but unused a boot DVD win7/???

thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2012)

Desshi, please use a different translator program, this is completely unintelligible.


----------

